# WTB or T: 1981 or 82 Predator stickers



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Apr 6, 2014)

I know these are hard to find.  I'm guessing someone out there had them reproduced?  If so, do you have extras or can you put me in touch with the person who did them for you?
I have cash or stuff to trade (including some water slide decals).
Thanks,
jd


----------



## jpromo (Apr 6, 2014)

I'd try calling Memory Lane Classics. They've got a lot of Schwinn decal sets including a lot of later stuff from the 70s-80s. I don't know that I've seen Predator decals, but I've never looked. It's not listed on their website but they tend to have more than what's listed there.

http://www.memorylane-classics.com/


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks,
I have their catalog and it only shows a Scrambler for BMX, but it's worth a try.
Sometimes they have some odd stuff laying around.
I'm really surprised these aren't out there?  Although, because they're prismatic,
I'm sure that makes them more unlikely to find.
jd


----------

